# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Drugs - Artikels

## Agnes574

(DEEL 1)
Onder drugs wordt een groot aantal stoffen gerangschikt met zeer uiteenlopende werking en met als enig gemeenschappelijk kenmerk het gebruik als genotmiddel. 

1. BEGRIPPEN
De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) hanteert de volgende definitie van drugs:

Iedere stof die, opgenomen in een levend organisme, in staat is één of meer functies van het organisme te beïnvloeden.'

In de medische vaktaal wordt een dergelijke stof aangeduid als farmacon, een woord dat uit het Grieks stamt en oorspronkelijk zowel geneesmiddel als gif kan betekenen. In het algemeen is deze definitie echter veel te ruim om hanteerbaar te zijn, want strikt genomen vallen vrijwel alle bekende stoffen eronder, of het nu drinkwater en zuurstof is, of rattengif.

In de praktijk wordt daarom door de arts en de apotheker alleen van farmacaügesproken wanneer geneesmiddelen worden bedoeld, dat wil zeggen alle stoffen die, indien zij op het juiste ogenblik, in de juiste vorm en hoeveelheid en op de juiste manier worden toegediend, een op dat tijdstip gunstig geachte verandering in de werking van het organisme kunnen teweegbrengen.

Het woord drug heeft in ons taalgebruik een andere betekenis gekregen, hoewel bepaalde stoffen (o.a. amfetamine, codeïne) zowel als geneesmiddel als ook als drug toepassing vinden.

In het algemeen maakt men onderscheid tussen soft- en harddrugsû waarbij de laatste als veel gevaarlijker dan de eerste worden beschouwd. Sommigen verzetten zich tegen dit onderscheid omdat naar hun mening in ieder druggebruik grote gevaren schuilen en de grens tussen soft- en harddrugs in feite slechts vaag is.


2. INDELING EN TERMINOLOGIE
Onder softdrugsoverstaat men gewoonlijk de hennepproducten die geen gewenning of lichamelijke afhankelijkheid veroorzaken. De harddrugs, zoals heroïne, doen dat wel. Het woord drug, waarin een duidelijke verwantschap met het Nederlandse drogerijen' - gedroogde geneeskrachtige kruiden - en het Duitse Drogen' met dezelfde betekenis of het Franse drogue' - geneesmiddel - is eigenlijk niet meer dan het Angelsaksische woord voor geneesmiddel. 

Daarnaast wordt het begrip drugsózowel binnen het Angelsaksische taalgebied als daarbuiten, de laatste jaren meer en meer gebruikt om een groep stoffen aan te duiden die ondanks hun sterk uiteenlopende oorsprong, vorm en uitwerking een aantal punten met elkaar gemeen hebben:

Afgezien van een mogelijk gerichte medische toepassing worden ze door de gebruikers vooral op eigen initiatief en voor niet strikt geneeskundige doeleinden toegepast.

Naast eventuele andere geneeskundige eigenschappen bezitten ze vooral een op de geest of psyche gerichte werking en juist deze werking wordt door de gebruikers gezocht.

Ze vallen buiten het cultuurpatroon zoals dat door de westerse' gevestigde orde of door westers georiënteerden wordt aanvaard.

Het laatste punt wordt onder andere geïllustreerd door het feit dat sommige, uit geneeskundig oogpunt ook tot de drugs te rekenen stoffen, zoals nicotine (in tabak), alcohol en zelfs barbituraten (onder andere slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen), wél sociaal worden aanvaard. 

Terwijl andere nieuwe en dus minder gebruikte en minder vertrouwde stoffen, zoals marihuana en LSD, worden verworpen. Voor een goed medisch-biologisch begrip van de drugs' is het daarom beter alleen de eerste twee punten te hanteren.

Onder drugs dienen dan die stoffen te worden verstaan die - afgezien van andere toepassingsmogelijkheden - worden gebruikt buiten de eigenlijke geneeskunde om, met het oogmerk onder de invloed te komen van hun op de geest gerichte werking.

Psychische beïnvloeding
Een van de kenmerken van de mens is altijd een diepgewortelde onvrede geweest met en vaak ook angst voor de hem omringende wereld. Door de hele geschiedenis heen kunnen aanwijzingen worden gevonden van de drang deze wereld, oorspronkelijk meestal in magisch-religieus groepsverband, te veranderen, aan te passen en te ontvluchten.

Onder de hiertoe aangewende methoden wordt een belangrijke plaats ingenomen door een bonte verscheidenheid aan roesverwekkende (euforiserende) en schijnwaarnemingen veroorzakende (hallucinogene) stoffen.

In alle tijden en culturen heeft het gebruik van dergelijke middelen een belangrijke rol gespeeld in het bestaan van de mens, vooral op religieus gebied, in de geneeskunde en bij de oorlogvoering. Dit is tot op de dag van vandaag nog het geval. De terminologie is niet helemaal consistent. Men komt ook nog de naam psychedelische middelen tegen, waaronder men dan tripmiddelen als LSD rangschikt.

Morfine, codeïne en de afgeleiden hiervan worden opiaten genoemd, terwijl de synthetische producten de naam opeïden hebben gekregen. Methadon, maar ook petidine en fentanyl, worden tot de opeïden gerekend.


3. ALGEMENE WERKING
Dat drugs inwerken op de hersenen is een onomstreden wetenschappelijk feit dat zowel bij de mens als bij proefdieren is aangetoond. Voor vele stoffen bestaan in het lichaam specifieke aangrijpingspunten die men receptoren noemt. Voor morfine en morfine-achtige stoffen heeft men dergelijke receptoren aangetoond in het centraal zenuwstelsel (hersenen en ruggenmerg) maar ook in het maag-darmkanaal.

Bij voortdurende prikkeling van deze receptoren probeert het lichaam via het mechanisme van terugkoppeling de oorspronkelijke toestand te herstellen, zodat er opnieuw een evenwicht ontstaat en de gebruiker steeds ongevoeliger voor morfine wordt, behalve wat de pupilvernauwing betreft.

Dit leidt aan de ene kant tot steeds hogere doseringen om het gewenste effect (pijnstilling, roes) te verkrijgen en aan de andere kant tot een zeer heftige en onaangename reactie (onthoudings- of abstinentie-verschijnselen), als het gebruik plotseling wordt gestopt.

Tot voor kort was de fysiologische betekenis van de morfinereceptor volstrekt onduidelijk. In de jaren tachtig ontdekte men echter in de hersenen en het hersenaanhangsel eiwitachtige moleculen (enkefalinen en endorfinen) die zich farmacologisch gedroegen als morfine en waarvan men nu veronderstelt dat ze als neurotransmitters (hormonen met een zenuwwerking) een regulerende werking hebben, onder meer in de pijnbeleving en de darmfunctie.


4. MISBRUIK
Misbruik van bepaalde stoffen (geneesmiddelen of anderszins), dat wil zeggen het gebruik voor primair persoonlijke behoeftebevrediging in plaats van sociaal aanvaard gebruik, waarbij een gemeenschappelijk doel de voornaamste drijfveer vormde, zal in indÜviduele gevallen altijd wel zijn voorgekomen. Misbruik op grote schaal hangt meestal samen met grote verschuivingen in de bestaande sociale cultuurpatronen en is in onze westerse cultuur van betrekkelijk recente datum.

Hoewel bijvoorbeeld alcohol in onze cultuur altijd een belangrijke rol heeft gespeeld en individueel misbruik heeft bestaan, begint in West-Europa het uitgebreide sociale' alcoholisme pas na de tweede industriële revolutie in het begin van de negentiende eeuw. Soms als vervangingsmiddel van alcohol, maar vaker als huismiddel tegen alledaagse kwalen, kwam ook toen pas onder andere het gebruik van opium in zwang.

Sindsdien is een groot aantal veranderingen opgetreden en zijn veel accenten anders komen te liggen. Reizigers - meestal eerst missionarissen of schrijvers, later antropologen - brachten nieuwe, exotische middelen mee; in de geneeskunde werden nieuwe stoffen ontwikkeld. Van sommige (onder andere LSD) werd bij toeval de werking op de geest en de hersenen ontdekt.

Met de toegenomen kennis van en belangstelling voor de invloed van de stof op de geest werd het zoeken naar of het maken (synthetiseren) van dit soort (psychoactieve of psychotrope) stoffen of psychofarmaca een doel op zichzelf.

Tegelijkertijd veranderde de maatschappij; vaste cultuurpatronen werden steeds sneller doorbroken, generatieverschillen kwamen steeds heviger aan het licht.

De drang de werkelijkheid door middel van roesverwekkende stoffen te ontvluchten, is van oudsher aanwezig geweest, de middelen daartoe zijn echter ruimer dan ooit tevoren beschikbaar, terwijl de mens zich meer en meer gedwongen ziet zelf zijn persoonlijkheid te zoeken in een wereld die steeds minder zekerheid lijkt te bieden.

Al deze factoren zijn in hoge mate verantwoordelijk voor de ontwikkeling van wat op zichzelf niet werkelijk nieuw is, maar nu tot een probleem is uitgegroeid: het hedendaagse drugsprobleem.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(DEEL 2) DRUGS

5. VERSLAVING, 
- afhankelijkheid, 
- gewenning en 
- gewoonte.

Over begrippen als verslaving, afhankelijkheid, gewenning en gewoonte heerst nogal wat verwarring. Vooral in combinatie met de Engels-Amerikaanse equivalenten ervan worden ze veelvuldig door elkaar gebruikt, zonder dat duidelijk wordt aangegeven wat er precies mee wordt bedoeld. 

Gebruikelijk is om van gewoonte te spreken wanneer er sprake is van gedrag; in dit geval het regelmatig gebruik van een middel, dat zonder veel moeite kan worden gestaakt, met andere woorden: wanneer er slechts een geringe afhankelijkheid bestaat.


Is dit niet het geval en kost het veel moeite om het gebruik van het middel te staken, dan kan van verslaving worden gesproken.

Verslaving
Het begrip verslaving (Engels: addiction) werd oorspronkelijk gebezigd voor het beeld dat wordt gezien bij het dwangmatig gebruik van alcohol en opiaten. Dit beeld vertoont een aantal kenmerken:
-een toestand van afhankelijkheid;
-een veranderende houding van de gebruiker ten opzichte van zichzelf en zijn omgeving, dus een persoonlijkheidsverandering;
-een toenemende tolerantie, dat wil zeggen dat steeds hogere doses van het middel nodig zijn om dezelfde werking te bereiken;
-onthoudingsverschijnselen (abstinentiesyndroom) bij het staken van het gebruik van het middel.

Deze onthoudingsverschijnselen kunnen in principe ook psychisch of sociaal van aard zijn, maar hier worden toch vooral de lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen bedoeld. Lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen kunnen ook voorkomen bij pasgeborenen indien de moeder tijdens de zwangerschap drugs heeft gebruikt.

De tolerantie en de onthoudingsverschijnselen zijn het gevolg van de gewenning, de aanpassing van het lichaam aan de aanwezigheid van het gebruikte middel, meestal door middel van veranderingen in de biochemie van het lichaam, onder andere door veranderingen in de concentratie van een aantal chemische stoffen, zoals adrenaline en noradrenaline.

Afhankelijkheid
Recentelijk heeft de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) de volgende omschrijving van afhankelijkheid gegeven: 

‘De toestand van afhankelijkheid is een psychische en soms tevens lichamelijke toestand, die het gevolg is van de wisselwerking tussen een levend organisme en een farmacon en die wordt gekenmerkt door reacties en gedragingen waarbij altijd is inbegrepen de drang om het middel bij voortduring of regelmatig in te nemen, met het doel de werking ervan op het lichaam te ondergaan of soms de onaangename gewaarwording van de afwezigheid ervan de voorkomen. Iemand kan van meer dan één middel afhankelijk zijn.'

Kenmerkend voor de toestand van afhankelijkheid is het dwingend verlangen naar het middel, de zucht, die het iemand onmogelijk kan maken volledig normaal te functioneren zonder dat eerst deze behoefte is bevredigd.

Ook zonder dat echte lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen optreden kan het niet bevredigd worden van deze zucht leiden tot afwijkende verschijnselen of gedragingen: de roker die met roken is gestopt, wordt prikkelbaar en nerveus, vele mensen kunnen pa‰ goed aan het werk komen na hun vaste kopje koffie. Deze verschijnselen kan men psychische of sociale onthoudingsverschijnselen noemen.

Het bestaan van dit soort onthoudingsverschijnselen heeft geleid tot het onderscheid tussen lichamelijke of psychische afhankelijkheid, in ruwe lijnen overeenkomend met het onderscheid tussen hard- en softdrugs.

Harddrugs zouden dan gewenning, tolerantie en lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen veroor_aken en soft drugs wel geestelijke maar geen lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen. Strikt genomen is deze scheiding onjuist, want ook de lichamelijke afhankelijkheid gaat gepaard met een sterke zucht; lichamelijke onthoudingsverschijnselen hebben altijd ook psychisch en maatschappelijk hun uitwerking, terwijl het omgekeerde nauwelijks minder waar is.

Lichamelijke afhankelijkheid berust waarschijnlijk in hoofdzaak op een aanpassing van de stofwisseling van het lichaam aan de voortdurende aanwezigheid van het middel. Vooral de enzymen die betrokken zijn bij de reacties waardoor de drug kan gaan deelnemen aan de lichaamsstofwisseling, zouden voor deze aanpassing verantwoordelijk zijn, onder andere door de toename van de aanwezige hoeveelheid ervan.

Hierbij lijkt het erop alsof het lichaam tracht door deze aanpassing de uitwerking van het middel ongedaan te maken. Wanneer na voldoende lang gebruik de toediening van het middel plotseling wordt gestaakt, is de lichaamsstofwisseling nog ingesteld op de aanwezigheid ervan.

Hierdoor ontstaan de onthoudingsverschijnselen die wellicht beschouwd kunnen worden als een te ver doorschieten naar de andere kant van de aanpassing, waardoor lichamelijke verschijnselen optreden, die het tegenovergestelde zijn van de aanvankelijk gezochte uitwerking van de drug.

Uit dit mechanisme volgt dat er geen middel, hoe gevaarlijk en verslavend het ook is, bij incidenteel gebruik direct tot lichamelijke -ewenning, onthoudingsverschijnselen en afhankelijkheid zal leiden. Hierdoor is ononderbroken gebruik gedurende een bepaalde minimumperiode noodzakelijk.

Tevens ligt hier mogelijk een aanknopingspunt voor een nader begrip van de wisselwerking tussen lichamelijke en psychische afhankelijkheid. Door de veranderingen in de stofwisseling van het lichaam zouden ook de reacties kunnen worden beïnvloed die voor een normale fysiologische werking van de hersenen noodzakelijk zijn.


6. VERSLAVINGSSYNDROOM
Zoals boven reeds werd beschreven, grijpen de drugs waarschijnlijk aan op bepaalde receptoren, die de basis zouden kunnen vormen van het verslavingssyndroom. Men kan zich indenken dat een zichzelf versterkend proces ontstaat: gewenning van het lichaam leidt tot sterkere behoefte en gebruik van hogere doses, en de toenemende verstoring van de verschillende hersenfuncties vermindert de weerstand tegen de drang het middel te gebruiken, en tegen de psychologische en sociale spanningen die het gebruik van maatschappelijk niet aanvaarde middelen met zich brengt.

Psychische afhankelijkheid
Psychische afhankelijkheid heeft niet alleen betrekking op het subjectieve genot dat een drug verschaft, maar ook op de emotionele drijfveren die iemand ertoe brengen het middel te blijven gebruiken. Psychische afhankelijkheid omvat uiteraard ook het loskomen van ontredderingsgevoelens, die bij de gebruiker kunnen bestaan, met name gevoelens van angst, neerslachtigheid of ontstemming.

Hierbij komt dat psychische afhankelijkheid leidt tot extreme graden van verwarring die zo dikwijls bij druggebruik worden waargenomen. Dergelijke toestanden komen bijvoorbeeld voor wanneer een druggebruiker zijn levensstijl zo radicaal verandert dat zijn gehele leven en interesse alleen en uitsluitend om het druggebruik draaien.

Hij brengt al zijn tijd door in gezelschap van andere gebruikers, die zijn afhankelijkheid alleen maar versterken en aanzienlijke sociale veranderingen in hem teweegbrengen. Hij komt tot een gemeenschappelijk normenstelsel en gaat zichzelf beschouwen alÁ vervreemd van de gemeenschap, niet alleen omdat deze hem schijnbaar uitstoot, maar omdat hij de toestand van ‘geheel geïdentificeerd worden met druggebruik' in het geheel gaat overwaarderen.

Op zo'n manier geeft het druggebruik hem een levensstijl die slechts met de grootste moeite kan worden teruggedraaid. De druggebruiker kan lid worden van een subcultuur van druggebruikers, waarvan het gedrag belangrijke consequenties voor de leden en voor de gemeenschap als geheel bezit, te meer wanneer zij zich keren tegen de normen van de gemeenschap.

Een bijna verheven gevoel van vervreemding van de gemeenschap gaat een zelfstandig bestaan leiden, waardoor gewoonlijk gehanteerde doelstellingen in het leven, zoals het verdienen van de eigen kost, worden verworpen.
Îen speciale manier van kleden en een eigen taalgebruik kunnen deel uitmaken van deze subcultuur - weliswaar niet in direct verband met het druggebruik zelf, maar als gevolg daarvan niet minder belangrijk.

Hoewel de consequenties uitsluitend op sociaal terrein liggen, maken zij deel uit van het algemene beeld van de psychische afhankelijkheid, aangezien lidmaatschap van een dergelijke subcultuur kan leiden tot psychische behoeften verbonden aan het druggebruik. Dit maakt verschil voor behandeling.
Met betrekking tot de verschillende vormen van drugsafhankelijkheid onderscheidt men de volgende syndromen:

- morfinesyndroom;
- barbituraatsyndroom;
- amfetaminesyndroom;
- hallucinogeensyndroom;
- cocaïnesyndroom;
- cannabisafhankelijkheid.

Morfinesyndroom
Dit syndroom beperkt zich niet tot morfine alleen, maar betreft ook heroïne, methadon, petidine en alle farmaca die opiumderivaat zijn, en synthetische opiumachtige middelen. Morfine bezit een euforiserende werking, vaak ook stimulerend. Het geeft een sterke lichamelijke en psychische afhankelijkheid en gewenning.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(DEEL 3) DRUGS
Verschijnselen en kenmerken van chronische verslaving aan morfine.
Chronische verslaving leidt tot dit typische beeld:
-de gebruiker vermagert snel;
-heeft nauwelijks waarneembare pupillen;
-langzame pols;
-lage bloeddruk;
-obstipatie (verstopping);
-bij vrouwen blijft de menstruatie weg (amenorroe);
-verlies van libido;
-de huid is droog en slap;
-injectiewonden leiden tot abcessen;
-slaapstoornissen komen veelvuldig voor.

De psychische ziekteverschijnselen uiten zich in een steeds sneller intredende vermoeidheid, initiatiefloosheid en passiviteit, waardoor de druggebruiker niet meer tot adequaat functioneren in staat is. Indien hij plotseling geen morfine of een soortgelijk preparaat krijgt, treden onthoudingsverschijnselen op, die worden gekenmerkt door:
- rusteloosheid;
- prikkelbaarheid;
- hevige angst;
- geeuwen;
- misselijkheid en braken;
- darmkrampen;
- gewrichtspijnen;
- tranende ogen en lopende neus;
- diarree;
- schijnwaarnemingen;
- denkstoornissen;
- verhoogde bloeddruk;
- spontane ejaculaties.

Deze verschijnselen kunnen ten slotte tot wanhoops- en opwindingstoestanden leiden, waarbij lichamelijke verschijnselen van sympathicotonie (wijde pupillen, transpireren, versnelde hartactie, slapeloosheid en diarree) optreden.

De combinatie van aanvankelijke euforie en latere onthoudingsverschijnselen geven een sterke drang om door te gaan met het gebruik. Hoewel de gevaren van het middel op zichzelf niet zo hoog zijn (behalve dan dood door overdosering), zijn de bijkomende gevaren wel groot, voornamelijk het niet-steriel spuiten. Hiertoe behoren onder andere abcessen, 'romboflebitis, bloedvergiftiging, hartafwijkingen, AIDS, hepatitis en andere infectieziekten.

Barbituraatsyndroom
Tot dit syndroom rekent men niet alleen de vele typen barbituraten, maar ook andere kalmeringsmiddelen. De afhankelijkheid is in haar milde vorm vooral psychisch en wordt vrij dikwijls waargenomen bij personen die gedurende jaren gewend zijn zo'n 300 mg per dag van een barbituraat te nemen als slaapmiddel.

Wordt een dosering van 700 mg barbituraat per etmaal gedurende en periode van meer dan zes weken overschreden, dan treedt in veel gevallen lichamelijke afhankelijkheid op. Dit syndroom wordt gekenmerkt door:
- vermagering;
- onduidelijke spraak;
- afwijkingen van het bloedbeeld;
- ontbrekende buikhuidreflexen.

Tot de onthoudingsverschijnselen rekent men:
- beven;
- onrust;
- bloeddrukdaling.

Bij barbituraatvergiftiging blijkt de sterke lichamelijke afhankelijkheid vooral bij de onthouding van het middel. Vandaar dat zeer langzame ontwenning noodzakelijk is; die dosis dient door de arts te worden bepaald, waarbij juist onthoudingsverschijnselen beginnen op te treden.

Amfetaminesyndroom
Bij het gebruik van amfetaminen komen vrij sterke verschijnselen van psychische afhankelijkheid voor en een langzame ontwikkeling van gewenning. Lichamelijke afhankelijkheid treedt niet op. Dikwijls vindt men de volgende verschijnselen:
- opgewondenheid;
- lacherigheid;
- rusteloze geïrriteerdheid;
- overactiviteit.

Bij plotselinge onthouding kunnen agressieve buien of depressieve stemmingen voorkomen. Een ernstige complicatie kan worden gevormd door de amfetaminepsychose, die schizofrene kenmerken draagt en met paranoïde voorstellingen en hallucinaties gepaard kan gaan. De euforie die door amfetaminegebuik wordt opgewekt, is kort van duur, omdat gewenning vrij snel optreedt, waardoor hogere doses noodzakelijk worden. Doordat de zelfkritiek ten nadele wordt beïnvloed, kan anti-sociaal gedrag optreden.

Ecstasy(XTC)syndroom
Bij het gebruik van XTC-pillen komen vrij sterke verschijnselen van psychische afhankelijkheid voor en een langzame ontwikkeling van gewenning. Lichamelijke afhankelijkheid treedt niet op.

Dikwijls vindt men de volgende verschijnselen:
- opgewondenheid;
- lacherigheid;
- rusteloze geïrriteerdheid;
- overactiviteit.

Bij plotselinge onthouding kunnen agressieve buien of depressieve stemmingen voorkomen. Een ernstige complicatie kan worden gevormd door een psychotische toestand, die schizofrene kenmerken draagt en met paranoïde voorstellingen en hallucinaties gepaard kan gaan.

De euforie die door XTC-gebruik wordt opgewekt, is kort van duur, omdat gewenning vrij snel optreedt, waardoor hogere doses noodzakelijk worden. Doordat de zelfkritiek ten nadele wordt beïnvloed, kan anti-sociaal gedrag optreden.

Hallucinogeensyndroom
Het bekendste en meest gebruikte hallucinogeen is LSD. Andere middelen die tot deze groep behoren, zijn: psilocybine en mescaline. Lichamelijke afhankelijkheid komt bij deze middelen niet of nauwelijks voor. Er is uitsluitend sprake van psychische afhankelijkheid (hoewel in geringe mate), die overigens kan leiden tot radicale gedragswijzigingen.

Ofschoon de hallucinogene werkzaamheid van deze stoffen wel wordt benadrukt, is de belangrijkste werking echter een zogenoemde hypnoïde. Hiermee worden droomachtige toestanden aangeduid die ook door extreme prikkelisolering (deprivatie) kunnen worden opgeroepen. Veel sterker zijn de veranderingen op emotioneel gebied:
- extatische gevoelens;
- diffuse angst;
- depressies.

Deze worden gevolgd door stoornissen in de gewaarwording waarbij echter niet alleen hallucinaties optreden, maar ook verwrongen waarnemingen op visueel, auditief en tactiel gebied.

Voorts worden gevoelens van kosmische openbaring beschreven of van een metafysische verbinding met het heelal. Er blijkt overigens voor deze effecten een hoge waardering bij druggebruikers te bestaan.
depersonalisatiegevoelens;
- depressieve gevoelens.

Cocaïnesyndroom
Specifieke afhankelijkheidsverschijnselen van cocaïne kwamen vroeger weinig voor, vooral ook door het geringe gebruik van deze drug. Nu neemt het aantal ‘coke-junks' zoals ze genoemd worden, echter snel toe. Het aantal verslaafden aan cocaïne, en thans ook aan crack, dat bij de hulpverlening aanklopt, is de laatste jaren toegenomen.

Het gebruik van cocaïne en crack is sociaal heel anders ingebed dan bijvoorbeeld heroïne, is veel meer geïntegreerd in de gewone maatschappij en dus minder herkenbaar. In sommige milieus is het gek als je niet gebruikt; het is heel lang onderdeel geweest van het succesvolle zaken- en artiestencircuit.
Het kortetermijneffect is een algemeen stimulerende werking; bij spuiten is er sprake van een intens beleefde roes. De verslavingskans of psychische afhankelijkheid is dan ook groot.
Ongewenste verschijnselen die optreden, zijn de volgende:
- opgewondenheid;
- praatziek;
- rusteloos;
- achtervolgingswanen;
- soms sterke agressie;
- verwijde pupillen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(DEEL 4) DRUGS
De verschijnselen zijn vooral ook sociaal. In de Verenigde Staten zijn hele bedrijven op de klippen gelopen omdat verslaafde managers maar bleven doorrennen, denkend dat ze briljant werk deden. In het privéleven is het niet anders. Op een snufje cocaïne of een sigaret met crack is het zo prettig vrijen, is het publieke geheim, maar uiteindelijk kan tijdelijke impotentie het gevolg zijn en blijken alle sociale contacten kapot te gaan.

Cannabisafhankelijkheid
Ook na langdurig gebruik van cannabisproducten worden over het algemeen geen duidelijke vergiftigingsverschijnselen waargenomen, doch er treden bij chronisch gebruik wel gedragsstoornissen op zoals apathie, indolentie en inertie.

De zware gebruiker kan aan een heftige, alles-overheersend verlangen naar cannabiseffecten ten prooi zijn. Er worden kortdurende psychotische toestanden beschreven, soms met paranoïde inhoud, hoewel men het er niet over eens is of hier een werkelijk verband met het cannabisgebruik bestaat.

Bij lichte doseringen is het effect een zekere mate van grappig zijn, hilariteit en een zorgeloos, vrijbuiterig optreden. Op grond van deze weinig ernstige ziekteverschijnselen wordt het middel door velen als onschuldig beschouwd. Hierbij wordt echter geen rekening gehouden met de werkelijk ernstige graden van psychische afhankelijkheid die kunnen voorkomen.

Farmacologisch is er geen verband te leggen tussen cannabis en het overgaan op andere drugs zoals heroïne of morfine, maar onder bepaalde omstandigheden blijkt een dergelijke gang van zaken te kunnen voorkomen.


7. WAAROM DRUGSMISBRUIK? 
Onderzoek bij grote groepen jongeren (onder andere bij hen die een afkickprogramma volgen op een zogenoemde drugsboerderij) heeft veel gegevens opgeleverd omtrent een aantal factoren die hebben meegespeeld bij het ontstaan van het drugprobleem.

Er bleek een opmerkelijk verband te bestaan tussen de levensomstandigheden op jeugdige leeftijd en het latere druggebruik. Vooral moeilijkheden thuis en moeilijkheden op school waren bevorderende factoren.

In dit onderzoek (12-16 jr) was de hoofdoorzaak onvrede met de eigen situatie, waarbij onvoldoende of overdreven veel begeleiding door de ouders in het oog sprongen.

Moeilijkheden thuis
Factoren die mogelijkerwijs het gebruik of misbruik van drugs kunnen bevorderen:
- vader en moeder hebben vaak ruzie;
- een van de ouders overleden;
- scheiding van de ouders;
- vader of moeder alcoholist(e);
- ouder(s) vaak afwezig;
- te veel aandacht van de ouders;
- te weinig aandacht van de ouders;
- slechte woonomstandigheden;
- vader zeer driftig;
- overdreven religieus gezin;
- wederzijds onbegrip;
- broertje of zusje met handicap dat wordt voorgetrokken.

Moeilijkheden op school
Factoren die mogelijkerwijs het gebruik of misbruik van drugs bevorderen:
- pispaaltje van de klas zijn;
- weinig contact met klasgenoten;
- alleen interesse voor oudere leerlingen;
- overdreven vervelend zijn in de klas;
- totale ongeïnteresseerdheid;
- demonstratie van mateloze verveeldheid;
- dagdromen aan de lopende band;
- niet jezelf durven zijn;
- bang zijn een afwijkende mening te laten horen;
- niet durven bekennen iets niet te weten of te begrijpen.

Twaalfjarigen bevinden zich, globaal genomen, in een schijnbaar stabiele fase, net voor de puberteit, de zogenoemde latente fase. Ogenschijnlijk, want thuis houden ze zich vaak koest of op zekere afstand en gedragen zij zich naar de wens van de ouders.

Buitenskamers of op hun kamertje zijn ze ook overdreven stil en teruggetrokken, of proberen ze op allerlei manieren de aandacht te trekken (agressie, waaghalzerij, de pias uithangen, flink doen, liegen). Het lukt jongeren meestal niet geheel op eigen kracht de weg naar de volwassenheid te vinden.

En dan kan het gebeuren dat zo iemand zijn oplossing denkt te vinden in drugs. In die gevallen, dus niet wanneer iemand hasjiesj probeert uit pure nieuwsgierigheid, kan druggebruik gemakkelijk uitgroeien tot drugsmisbruik.

Die jongeren hebben ook de neiging stiekem in een stil hoekje te gaan zitten snuiven of spuiten. Of ze zoeken aansluiting bij jongeren in gelijke omstandigheden. Die aansluiting vinden ze gemakkelijker met drugs dan wanneer ze op eigen kracht contact zoeken.

Vaak is er geen sprake van echt contact, maar meer van stilzwijgend ‘begrijpen' van elkaar. Zo er al wordt gesproken, gaat het meestal over drugs. Bij alcoholisten noemt men soortgelijke gesprekken dan ook wel ‘droogdrinken'.


8. AFWIJKEND GEDRAG
Druggebruik wordt door sommige onderzoekers beschouwd als een vorm van afwijkend gedrag is, dat zowel medisch als strafrechtelijk kan worden bestreden. Er ontbreken echter betrouwbare gegevens omtrent de omvang en de aard van het gebruik en de kenmerken van de gebruikers zijn veelal onbekend.

Het vaak veronderstelde verband tussen druggebruik bij ouderen en het aanwezig zijn van individuele sociale problemen is wetenschappelijk niet aangetoond; hoewel jongeren die relatie bij ondervraging meestal wel aangeven.

Men kan uit ervaringen van hulpverleningsinstellingen afleiden dat het druggebruik bij cliënten van deze instellingen vaak optreedt in een fase waaraan al eerder persoonlijke en sociale of relatieproblemen zijn voorafgegaan.

Voor wat de risico's betreft bestaat er, ook bij hulpverleners, een zekere neiging de verslavingsproblemen voorop te stellen.
Risico's bij het gebruik van drugs
Het gebruik van de verschillende middelen brengt een aantal risico's met zich mee:
-zo is er het gevaar van schadelijke bijwerking van gebruikte middelen en toegevoegde stoffen;
-overdosering;
-infecties (zoals AIDS en hepatitis);
-vergiftigingen;
-het wegspuiten van opkomende pijnen waardoor ernstige klachten onopgemerkt blijven;
-voortdurende preoccupatie met drugs;
-paniek- en angsttoestanden;
-reactivering van sluimerende psychosen.

Meer in het sociaal-medisch vlak liggen risico's als de zogenoemde gedragstoxiciteit, waarbij het gebruik van een middel het psycho-sociaal functioneren nadelig beïnvloedt. Voorts is er nog het risico van de sociale veroordeling en uitsluiting.


9. DRUGSCENE
Een belangrijke bepalende factor op sociaal gebied is de zogenoemde drugscene; dit is de afwijkende subcultuur, waarin het verschijnsel drugs een centrale en verbindende rol speelt. Het woord scene (tegenwoordig spreekt men al van ‘sien') is afkomstig van het Amerikaanse slang. Letterlijk opgevat betekent het ‘de plaats waar zich alles afspeelt'. Men spreekt van diverse subculturen als van de ‘ballet-scene', de ‘fashion-scene,' de ‘pop-scene' en de ‘jazz-scene'. Toch wordt de uitdrukking niet, of niet uitsluitend, bedoeld als topografische aanduiding van een plaats of plaatsen.

Veeleer gaat het om het geheel van personen, activiteiten en plaatsen van ontmoeting, met als verbindend element een gemeenschappelijke interesse. Voortdurend zijn drugs aanwezig, er kan over worden beschikt, er wordt over gepraat, prestigeverhoudingen worden bepaald door de wijze waarop met drugs wordt omgegaan (en welke drugs worden gebruikt), er is voorkeur voor muziek, waarin een relatie met drugs in casu LSD, heroïne, hasjiesj, cocaïne en crack wordt gelegd. Vaak wordt in een dergelijke situatie ook geëxperimenteerd met nieuwe drugs.

Er is geen sprake van één enkele drugscene; veeleer gaat het om verschillende, onderling niet of nauwelijks verbonden netwerken. De drugscene is ook het milieu waarin en waardoor de gebruiker tot de middelen wordt gebracht.

Hier is ook sprake van een ‘leerproces' waarbij de technieken van het gebruik worden aangeleerd, en de appreciatie van het effect, de euforie, wordt bijgebracht. Dit leerproces is in principe niet verschillend van het proces waarbij in de erkende cultuur het gebruik van en de waardering voor alcoholische dranken wordt bijgebracht, of aan nog jongeren, het gebruik van koffie en thee.

De nieuweling wordt als het ware ingelijfd in een bepaalde groep. Bij dit inlijvingsproces gaat het niet alleen om het aanleren van het gebruik van een bepaald middel.

De afwijkende subcultuur hanteert een stelsel van afwijkende normen, betrekking hebbend op een reeks gedragingen en opvattingen, waarvan het druggebruik er slechts één is. Van de groep uit gezien behoeft het druggebruik geenszins een duidelijke centrale plaats in te nemen in het geheel van de specifieke gedragingen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Harddrugs: wat je moet weten!

Drugs zijn substanties die men ook psychoactief noemt, wat betekent dat zij invloed hebben op de hersenen en dat zij de psychische activiteit, de gewaarwordingen en het gedrag kunnen wijzigen. Meer nog dan de onmiddellijke gevolgen, kan druggebruik risicovol en gevaarlijk zijn, en zelfs leiden tot de dood. Een goede preventie begint in elk geval met degelijke informatie 


In de hersenen wordt heroïne omgezet tot morfine. 

Waar.
Morfine gaat vervolgens onrechtstreeks de dopamine-neuronen activeren die deel uitmaken van het 'beloningscircuit'. Je moet ook weten dat heroïne wordt aangemaakt op basis van morfine die zelf gewonnen wordt uit papaver. Heroïne ziet eruit als een korrelig poeder dat opgelost wordt. Zij wordt intraveneus ingespoten, maar kan ook gesnoven of gerookt worden. In de meeste gevallen is er al snel sprake van verslaving.


Opiumhoudende middelen zijn substanties die een  effect hebben. 

stimulerend
slaapverwekkend
Opiumhoudende middelen zoals morfine of heroïne stimuleren de slaap, in tegenstelling tot psychostimulerende middelen, zoals amfetamines en cocaïne.


Heroïne maakt deel uit van de  middelen. 

psychostimulerende 
opiumhoudende
Heroïne maakt deel uit van de opiumhoudende middelen die een slaapverwekkend effect hebben.


Zelfs indien sommige drugs tegengestelde effecten hebben, toch hebben ze uiteindelijk dezelfde uitwerking op de hersenen.

Waar.
Ondanks de soms tegengestelde effecten, hebben alle drugs de gemeenschappelijke eigenschap dat zij in de hersenen een molecule stimuleren, dopamine, die door de neuronen wordt aangemaakt. Deze dopamine speelt een belangrijke rol in wat men noemt het 'beloningscircuit'.


Amfetamines en cocaïne hebben een  effect. 

stimulerend
kalmerend
Amfetamines en cocaïne zijn psychostimulerende middelen die de waakzaamheid verhogen en zowel het vermoeidheidsgevoel als de slaap verminderen.


Subutex® is een vervangproduct voor: 

heroïne
cocaïne
Methadon en buprenorfine (Subutex®) zijn vervangproducten voor heroïne die gebruikt worden tijdens de behandeling van de verslaving. Zij worden soms ook gebruikt buiten de normale behandeling om.


In de hersenen hebben tabak en alcohol dezelfde uitwerking als harddrugs. 

Waar.
Alle drugs (cocaïne, heroïne, morfine, amfetamine, ecstasy, cannabis, maar ook alcohol en tabak) zorgen in de hersenen voor een verhoogde hoeveelheid dopamine. En al die drugs kunnen leiden tot verslaving.


Crack is een afgeleide van heroïne. 

Fout.
Crack is een mengsel van cocaïne met sodium bicarbonaat en/of ammonia. Uiteindelijk verkrijgt men een vaste stof in de vorm van brokjes. Crack wordt gerookt en maakt daarbij een knisperend geluid, vandaar de naam. Cocaïne, een wit poeder, wordt daarentegen gesnoven (het lijntje coke).


Vervangproducten kunnen de ontwenning van cocaïneverslaafden vergemakkelijken. 

Fout.
Voor heroïneverslaafden bestaan er behandelingen op basis van vervangproducten. Dat is echter niet het geval voor cocaïneverslaafden. In dit geval moet men zijn toevlucht nemen tot andere technieken: antidepressiva, groeps- of individuele therapieën, motivatietherapieën,


Ecstasy en amfetamines zijn verschillende drugs. 

Fout.
Ecstasy bevat MDMA (methyleendioximethamfetamine), een molecule uit de chemische familie van de amfetamines. Deze molecule heeft stimulerende en hallucinerende effecten. Ecstasy wordt dikwijls gebruikt tijdens feestavonden, zoals 'rave'-avonden bijvoorbeeld.


Amfetamines zijn krachtige anorexantia die dikwijls nog gebruikt worden als eetlustremmers. 

Waar.
Als psychostimulerende middelen en anorexantia, kunnen amfetamines leiden tot een verslechtering van de algemene toestand omwille van ondervoeding en een gebrek aan slaap. Deze producten regelmatig innemen kan leiden tot uitputting van het lichaam, een grote zenuwachtigheid en psychische problemen, zoals bijvoorbeeld waanvoorstellingen.


LSD heeft een hallucinerende uitwerking. 

Waar.
LSD is een stof die afgeleid is van lysergeenzuur, het product van moederkoorn, een natuurlijke schimmelsoort.

Waar kan je hulp vinden?
www.druglijn.be
tel. 078-15 10 20 (bereikbaar van maandag t.e.m. vrijdag, van 10u. tot 20u.)

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Cannabis slecht voor tanden

Volgens onderzoek in Nieuw-Zeeland is een op de drie gevallen van ontstoken tandvlees (periodontitis) het gevolg van overmatig gebruik van cannabis. Dat komt doordat met het roken van wiet ook veel giftige stoffen ingeademd worden. Dit effect is geheel onafhankelijk van het roken van tabak. De studie was opgezet bij de algemene bevolking waarbij op de leeftijd van 18, 21, 26 en 32 jaar gebruik van cannabis is bepaald, en op 26- en 32-jarige leeftijd gebitscontroles zijn uitgevoerd. 
Volgens een ander onderzoek (gepubliceerd in Thorax, december 2007) veroorzaakt cannabis een sterke obstructie van de luchtwegen en vermindert het de longfunctie veel sterker dan tabak. Eén joint had hetzelfde effect als het roken van 2,5-5 sigaretten. In tegenstelling tot het roken van tabak veroorzaakt cannabis echter zelden tekenen van emfyseem. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Drugs: weet wat ze doen!

Drugs nemen is misschien goed voor een aantal minuutje geluk -al is dat niet zeker-, maar wat zeker is, is dat het hoogst schadelijk is voor het lichaam, de geest en voor het hele leven. Het lijkt niet zo, maar toch is er niet een gebruiker die perfect weet wat drugs zijn en welke effecten ze hebben. 


De effecten en gevaren van drugs 

Het is eigen aan drugs dat ze zowel op psychologisch als op fysisch vlak tot afhankelijkheid leiden. Dat is ook het geval bij cannabis. Drugs kunnen het eigen leven en dat van anderen in gevaar brengen, net zoals dat het geval is met dronkenschap in het verkeer. En dan hebben we het nog niet eens over de gezondheid zelf en de gevolgen voor het sociale en professionele leven die vernietigend kunnen zijn. Naar aanleiding van World Drug Day 2008 wijst de United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) op een aantal feiten. Bedoeling is om vooral jongeren te informeren. 


*Cannabis 

Cannabis zorgt voor moeilijkheden bij het uitvoeren van fysieke en intellectuele activiteiten. Het gebruik van cannabis kan ook leiden tot psychologische afhankelijkheid en schizofrenie. 


*Cocaïne 

Cocaïne veroorzaakt op korte termijn een versnelde ademhaling en een versneld hartritme en op lange termijn een sterke psychologische afhankelijkheid en het risico op paranoïde psychose. 


*Ecstasy 

Deze drug kan agitatie veroorzaken, angst, hallucinaties en mogelijk ook een ernstige depressie en geheugenverlies. 


*Heroïne 

Heroïnegebruik leidt tot een sterke fysieke en psychologische afhankelijkheid, gewichtsverlies en chronische apathie. 


*LSD 

LSD heeft psychologische (verstoorde perceptie) en of emotionele effecten (gevoel van wanhoop). 


*Methamfetamine 

Deze drug kan tot psychologische afhankelijkheid leiden, convulsies, spasmen, ondervoeding en dood door hartstilstand. 


België: een paar cijfers 

 13% van alle Belgen heeft ooit al drugs gebruikt. In 2007 werd een aantal Belgen bevraagd over hun druggebruik dat jaar. Uit de antwoorden bleek dat 12% van de 15- tot 24-jarigen dat jaar drugs gebruikt had. Dat was ook het geval bij 11% van de 25- tot 34-jarigen. 
 9,5% van de 15 tot 18-jarigen in Vlaanderen heeft ooit al ecstasy gebruikt. Bij de Franstalige Belgen bedraagt dat percentage 6,4%.
 In Vlaanderen en in het Brussels hoofdstedelijk Gewest (voor Wallonië zijn er geen cijfers) overlijden elk jaar 66 mensen door drugs. 

Voor meer informatie: www.unodc.org 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Druggebruik,soorten en effekten. 

Druggebruik is een term die niet enkel gebruikt mag worden in het kader van het eigenlijke illegale gebruik, maar veel breder bekeken dient te worden. 
Belangrijk is duidelijk te stellen dat het begrip drugs een begrip is met een heel brede inhoud en dit gaande van eerder onschuldige genotsmiddelen over geneesmiddelen tot de groep van illegale drugs zoals vb. cocaïne. 

Miljoenen mensen gebruiken dagelijks genotsmiddelen onder de vorm van koffie, een lekker glaasje wijn. Net als geneesmiddelen en illegale drugs zijn dit stoffen die de normale werking van het lichaam gaan veranderen : ze veranderen het denken, de concentratie, de alertheid, het gevoel van welzijn, de emoties en het bewustzijn. 

Het gemeenschappelijk kenmerk van alle genotsmiddelen, geneesmiddelen en illegale drugs is het uitlokken van gewenning en het ontstaan van verslaving. In vele gevallen gaat het trouwens ook om gecombineerd druggebruik vb. alcohol en medicatie, overmatig roken en speed,

Soorten drugs 
Algemeen kunnen kan de indeling beperkt worden tot vier grote groepen namelijk:
 producten die een korte roes veroorzaken, 
 de verdovende middelen, 
 de stimulerende middelen en 
 de middelen die de bewustzijnstoestand veranderen. 

1 . Producten die een korte roes veroorzaken 
Tot deze groep behoren o.a. ether, stiften, lijm, corrector vloeistoffen, benzine, namelijk producten die kunnen opgesnoven worden. Hoewel deze producten de gebruikers gedurende een korte periode high maakt (een gevoel van dronkenschap) kunnen ze door hun hoge toxiciteit enorme letsels veroorzaken o.a. cerebraal. Het snuiven van grote hoeveelheden kan leiden tot bewustzijnsverlies. Snuiven kan vlug leiden tot een grote mate van verslaving.

2. De verdovende middelen 
Deze middelen lokken algemeen traagheid tot slaperigheid uit, wat resulteert in een sterk verminderd reactievermogen. Op sentimenteel vlak worden kenmerken als verminderde gevoelsmatigheid tot zelfs apathie ten opzichte van het eigen ego en de omgeving waargenomen.Overdosis kan leiden tot verwardheid en in extreme gevallen tot ademhalingsdepressie en coma.

Tot deze groep behoren:
 alcohol : verhoogt de gezelligheid, geeft een roes maar bij misbruik ontstaat apathie, agressie soms,hersen- en leverbeschadiging.
 sedativa (rustgevende medicatie vb Valium ), hypnotica (slaapmiddelen vb. Rohypnol) en anxiolytica (medicatie tegen angst).
 narcotische analgetica = pijnstillende medicatie in te delen volgens het pijnstillend vermogen (zeer krachtig vb. methadon, met intermediaire aktiviteit vb.pethidine en minder krachtig vb. codeïne) ; de toxicomanie neemt toe al naargelang het analgetisch effect meer uitgesproken is.
 opiaten : opium, morfine en heroïne zijn afkomstig van de papaver ; geven tijdelijk een gevoel van rust en gelukzaligheid maar overdosis is vaak dodelijk.

3. Opwekkende middelen 
In tegenstelling tot bovenstaande groep hebben deze middelen een opwekkend effect op het bewustzijn. De gevolgen hiervan kunnen zijn : tachycardie (verhoogde hartslag), bloeddrukstijging, tachypnoe (versnelde ademhaling).
De gebruiker heeft totaal geen behoefte aan rust en kan de hele wereld aan. Naast slapeloosheid zijn karakterveranderingen geen uitzondering. Overdosis en chronisch gebruik leiden tot o.a. hartaanval en psychose.

Tot deze groep behoren :
 nicotine
 caffeïne
 bepaalde eetlustremmers
 centrale stimulantia (amfetaminederivaten vb. Captagon). 
Amfetamines zijn zeer gekende energiebommen die ervoor zorgen dat de gebruiker bruist van energie en klaarwakker is. De neerslachtigheid en vermoeidheid die hierop volgen zetten de gebruiker vlug aan tot een nieuwe dosis met snelle verslaving tot gevolg vb. speed 
 cocaïne en crack : cocaïne is een poeder vervaardigd van de cocaplant, crack is een chemische variant. 
De gebruiker krijgt ook hier veel energie, zelfs een gevoel van euforie. De gevolgen zijn hallucinatie,angst en paranoia.

4. Middelen die de bewustzijnstoestand veranderen ( psychodysleptica) 
De gebruikers van deze producten krijgen een totaal andere waarnemingsvorm vb. vale kleuren worden fel, mooie muziek wordt hels lawaai. Niet alleen de perceptie maar ook de beleving wordt anders vb.een kleine valpartij wordt beleefd als een zwaar ongeval. Overdosis leidt tot een volledige lichamelijke en emotionele ontsporing en kan zelfs de dood tot gevolg hebben.

Tot deze groep behoren :
 marihuana of hasjiesj (= cannabis) : zorgt voor ontspanning, rust, meer zelfvertrouwen, schijnbaar grotere creativiteit.
 hallucinogenen o.a. LSD : grote invloed op het bewustzijn en de zintuigen. Gevolgen zijn hallucinaties welke zeer beangstigend kunnen zijn.
 XTC : veroorzaakt trance ; wordt ook lovedrug genoemd omdat de gebruiker zich opener en vriendelijker opstelt. Na de trance volgt vaak depressie, slapeloosheid en uitputting.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

De drug GBL 

GBL is de afkorting van gamma-butyrolactone. 
Het is oorspronkelijk een oplosmiddel, dat tegenwoordig gebruikt wordt om er een drug van te maken waarvan de effecten zeer gevaarlijk kunnen zijn. Omdat GBL kleurloos en bijna reukloos is, moet u er op fuiven, party's en in discotheken over waken dat niemand een dosis GBL in uw glas kan doen terechtkomen.

GBL krijgt vaak ook andere namen: "Liquid Ecstasy", "Scoop", "Fantasy" en ook "Georgia home boy". Deze namen verbergen een uiterst gevaarlijk product. GBL is een chemisch product dat gewoonlijk gebruikt wordt als oplosmiddel in schoonmaakproducten, verf, nagellak, enz. Het wordt nu echter ook gebruikt als partydrug omwille van zijn kalmerende en verdovende effecten, die trouwens gelijkaardig zijn aan die van GHB (ook wel de verkrachtingsdrug genoemd) : euforie, ontspanning, verhoging van het libido, enz.

Vanaf een bepaalde dosis en in sommige omstandigheden, onder meer in combinatie met alcohol, kunnen de effecten zeer snel gevaarlijk worden: misselijkheid, braken, ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, amnesie en bewustzijnsstoornissen die kunnen leiden tot coma.

Ten gevolge van ernstige gevallen van vergiftiging, waarbij de slachtoffers moesten gereanimeerd worden, hebben de bevoegde instanties officieel gewaarschuwd voor de gevaren van GBL. Dit product is gevaarlijk: "De effecten van GBL maken de gebruiker kwetsbaarder. Het is bijgevolg aan te raden zeer waakzaam te zijn, onder andere in verband met de verbruikte drank. Elke drank met een ongewone kleur, uitzicht of smaak mag niet gedronken worden."

Omdat GBL aan uw drank kan toegevoegd worden zonder dat u het weet, lijkt het ons aangewezen u aan te raden uw glas op een party of in een discotheek nooit los te laten en zeker niet uit het oog te verliezen. Met andere woorden: drink uw glas leeg voordat u opnieuw gaat dansen.

De bevoegde instanties vermelden dat elke "bewuste of ongewilde consumptie van GBL moet gevolgd worden door een medische raadpleging op de spoeddienst of via het noodnummer 112, onder meer in geval van ademhalingsmoeilijkheden, bewustzijnsstoornissen of bewustzijnsverlies". Tot slot worden we er ook aan herinnerd dat "elke toediening aan iemand van schadelijke stoffen strafbaar is!"


Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste
12/10/2009

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand nog zin in die troep na dit artikel gelezen te hebben????
Ik vermoed nl dat de meeste 'gebruikers' hiervan niet eens weten wat ze innemen, laat staan hoe gevaarlijk het is!!

----------

